# "Illusion Collar"



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Who is Cesar Milan, and what does he do? (I'm just kidding)  I think you'll find that Cesar invokes some strong emotions on this forum.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im staying out of this one................


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never seen the collar.


----------



## Tuckerlover (Jun 4, 2007)

I know not everyone agrees with Cesar Milans approaches. I was just interested if anybody had tried it. The collar works well for me keeping it up on their ears so he can't pull me and it doesn't look harsh like the prong collar. I am posting the link in anybody is interested. 

Illusion Collar & Leash Set - Products


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tuckerlover said:


> I know not everyone agrees with Cesar Milans approaches. I was just interested if anybody had tried it. The collar works well for me keeping it up on their ears so he can't pull me and it doesn't look harsh like the prong collar. I am posting the link in anybody is interested.
> 
> Illusion Collar & Leash Set - Products


The link isn't working for me but if it is the type that holds the collar close to the ears I'm sure it will work well. I don't use one but if Oakly acts up on a walk I will have him stop while I slide his regular collar up under his ears to give me better control.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Doesn't look like a bad idea. We've had the same problem...the collar stays lower on the neck, making it harder to control the dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've looked at it and I'm wondering exactly how does it keep the collar up behind the ears? Wouldn't the straps just fold and let it slide down?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> Im staying out of this one................


*ROFLMAOOOOO!!!!!!!*


As for the collar, I have never seen it either so I cant help you. I just had to post to Linda's comment because it was too funny.:::


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

By the look of it, it will give you good control over the neck area to get in those corrections. I've seen them use it on the show, worked well. The problem with many tools such as the pinch, or the chain is you have to keep adjusting them since they slide down, this Illusion collar prevents that so gives you full control the moment it happens. 

I would feel totally safe with using that collar! It makes sense, and it's been designed by people that know dogs and work with them daily under all training situations.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I happen to be a fan of some of Cesar's ideas (not the flooding techniques) but I'm not so sure I'd like that collar.

I prefer prong or choke chain collars for early training in heeling & a flat buckle collar for the rest of the time.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

gentle leader makes a harness now. i just bought it for jake. it is 24.99 at target stores and 29.99 at major pet retaliers such as petco or petsmart.

it works wonderfully and he is COMFORTABLE!!!

Easy Walk Harness


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

have you tried the type of collar called a martingale?it works similar to a choke chain, however it is nylon webbing.the brand name i have used is premier. it works really well, however if you have a fenced yard and your golden can jump up , the collar can get caught.


----------



## Tuckerlover (Jun 4, 2007)

I went ahead and bought the illusion collar with leash it's a bit expensive but works great!! Tucker doesn't pull me at all..


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting that! Its good to know that the collar works as Cesar stated it would. It looks like a great collar and a gentle one too. Now that I have "talked" to someone that has actually used the collar I'll probably get one for Jazz

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Tuckerlover said:


> I went ahead and bought the illusion collar with leash it's a bit expensive but works great!! Tucker doesn't pull me at all..


Thanks for getting back on this, glad to hear it's working out for you and your golden


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Tuckerlover said:


> I went ahead and bought the illusion collar with leash it's a bit expensive but works great!! Tucker doesn't pull me at all..


I have to say, I think the collar looks interesting and Samson is now 32 lbs and sometimes on walks he pulls until he wears off a bit of energy.

I just don't want to spend this kind of money and then have to get another collar as he grows more. He is only 4 months.

How old is your pup? What kind of sizing is available? Can you expand it enough to make it worth the money?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I've looked at it and I'm wondering exactly how does it keep the collar up behind the ears? Wouldn't the straps just fold and let it slide down?


I was kind of thinking the same thing. Though it looks like it should work.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> Im staying out of this one................


ROFLMAOOO!!! Linda you crack me up. Oh and Cesar should be at your door tomorrow or Monday by the way. LOL!!! Let me know if he arrives.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

This may help you, it even shows a little vid of how it works. 
Cesar Millan - CMI Online Store

If your pup isn't a hard puller, you may consider working with him a bit more till he's a bit older then you could avoid the problem of the sizing if that would be a problem.


----------

